# I hope you had a great weekend



## MateusLee

I hope you had a great weekend.

Somehow I don't think that my translation is so pleasant 

希望你的周末非常好的。

Thanks!


----------



## kenken

希望你有愉快的周末。


----------



## MateusLee

不错 - 谢谢!
Thanks a lot


----------



## reginaregina

祝你周末愉快


----------



## xiaolijie

"祝你周末愉快" seems to be a wish for the future, whereas "I hope you had a great weekend" is about the past. Would the following be more fitting for "I hope you had a great weekend"?
*希望你周末过得很开心。*


----------



## BODYholic

MateusLee said:


> Somehow I don't think that my translation is so pleasant
> 
> 希望你的周末非常好的。


In spoken Chinese, we say '周末愉快'. The rest of the words which are not translated are redundant and deemed understood.


----------



## pixEl2lifEx109

xiaolijie said:


> "祝你周末愉快" seems to be a wish for the future, whereas "I hope you had a great weekend" is about the past. Would the following be more fitting for "I hope you had a great weekend"?
> *希望你周末过得很开心。*



Yup, this is definitely what you are looking for.  All the other translations are wishes for the future.


----------



## tullyNic

Rights.... 
望余得兴于末


----------



## yuechu

"I hope you had a good weekend", "I hope you have a good weekend", 这种话在中文里很常见吗？(I'm trying to say: Are these types of expressions commonly used in Chinese?) People have told me before that Chinese people don't use them. Is it true?
Thanks!


----------



## SuperXW

Hi, yuechu!
To make a good wish for the upcoming weekend, 祝你周末愉快 or simply 周末愉快 is common.
For the past, "I hope you had a good weekend" is generally not used.
In general, *Chinese would consider it is strange to "make a wish" to the past*, as what has happened were facts. They could not be changed by any "wish" or "hope".
If we care about the past weekend, we would ask questions such as 周末过得好吗？ / 周末过得怎么样？ or similar.


----------



## Shooting Stars

都翻译得很好。但是I hope you *have/had* a great weekend.这两个句子意思肯定是不一样的，如果要体现出其中的区别，是不是可以译成“希望你上个周末过得很愉快”。


----------



## yuechu

Thank you both for your help!


----------



## lingkky

I hope you had a great weekend.
"希望你上个周末过的愉快。"
To make the sentence in past tense,you need a time marker which is “上个" （last） to show that it is last weekend.Otherwise, people will think that the weekend is going to start.

上个周末 means last weekend.


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, lingkky!


----------

